# 2008-2013 Toyota Highlander Lexus RX 400h 450h Hybrid Battery 12 Cells Module



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

2008-2013 Toyota Highlander Lexus RX 400h 450h Hybrid Battery 12 Cells Module On Ebay

Price: $649.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-2013-Toyota-Highlander-Lexus-RX-400h-450h-Hybrid-Battery-12-Cells-Module/153833238412?


----------

